# Erection of Headstone - how long after burial?



## Lorrie (23 May 2006)

I believe the time frame used to be one year? But someone mentioned you can erect headstone anytime after 3 months? Can anyone shed any light on this? Thank-you


----------



## nelly (23 May 2006)

whenever you can afford it i imagine. It was traditionally 1 year - it used to be up for the anniversary mass. But i suspect that years ago paying all the costs associated with the funeral meant people were glad it was not the "done thing" to have it up until a year after. Nowadays i think whenever you like.


----------



## MissRibena (23 May 2006)

The tradition probably has as much to do with allowing time for the ground to settle according to him who knows these things.  He reckons putting up the headstone any earlier than 6 months would risk subsidance.  

Rebecca


----------



## Swallows (23 May 2006)

Talking about funerals, how much would a basic burial cost now. How much should one put aside for "the time". Not interested in expensive coffins etc. but would like people who attend to have something to eat and drink. Would €5000 cover it.? Rural area.


----------



## bond-007 (23 May 2006)

€5000 would be very close to the mark.

We had a cremation done 3 years ago and the cost was €2000.


----------



## Lorrie (24 May 2006)

Thanks all,
Better wait another few months so - although headstone literature is arriving in the post in the past week or so which made me think after 3 months would be alright.


----------



## Lorz (24 May 2006)

Lorrie:-
I wouldn't errect the headstone after 3 months.  My father passed away in 2004 and the ground is still settling - if you do put up the headstone now it will only crack.  No need to rush these things.  Dad's funeral in 2004 cost ~€5k excl. flowers.  The notices in the paper can also be very expensive.  The Acknowledgement in the Examiner to mark the 1 yr anniversary and thank people cost €800.


----------



## Lorrie (24 May 2006)

Thanks Lorz,
Yes I think we shall leave it - as a neighbour said once the coffin deteriorates the ground sinks. Horrible discussion to be having but it had to be done. I believe we can put in the concrete surround soon enough - just to make the grave neater. Acknowledgements were advertised in local papers in March and weren't too expensive. But I agree there are huge hidden costs.


----------



## Oracle24 (25 May 2006)

Depends on the graveyard - my mother is buried in Shanganagh near Bray - they have concrete pathways for headstones already in so headstones can be put in immediately. 

It can however still take months from picking/designing a headstone to actually getting it errected. Most stonemasons seem to import the stone from the far east as its much cheaper. 

Funeral cost approx 6K and headstone 3K.


----------



## justsally (25 May 2006)

Hello,

The grave surrounds are usually free standing, but the subsidance can still cause them to snap.   May I suggest that you just keep the grave tidy and if you want to mark it in some fashion, until you've decided on the headstone etc. put a wooden cross on it.   Then, if someone wishes to visit the grave,  the cross, as well as  being respectful, is also a locator.   Sometimes, there can be a  few graves in the locality where headstones etc have not been erected.    

Justsally


----------

